# Genius mechanics



## dubvB6 (Aug 17, 2009)

A few weeks ago I went and had my oil changed at the dealership from which I purchased my car.... Boy was that a mistake. So after arguing with the service manager for about ten minutes they proceeded to inform me they used "BF Goodrich" 5w30 oil in my B6. Since I'm new to VW, I didn't have much info on the 502.00 certs at the time back up my mouth. Will this have any ill effect on my motor?


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Genius mechanics (dubvB6)*

nah just change to the right oil next time do it at 3k


----------



## zgdonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Genius mechanics (dubvB6)*

I'm pretty sure BF Goodrich make tyres not oil


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Genius mechanics (zgdonkey)*

Maybe they melt the old tires down and make oil from it!






















I'd double check what they put in it and if it isn't an approved oil, call VWofA and tell them, then get the dealer to do another change on them.


_Modified by gehr at 4:00 PM 1-8-2010_


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Genius mechanics (dubvB6)*

Remember the golden rule, "A VW that never sees the dealer is a happy VW"


----------



## dubvB6 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Genius mechanics (saaber2)*

The only problem is I bought my VW used from a chevy dealership... so they know absolutely nothing about VW. Apparently, they think every car is just like the POS's they service and sell.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Genius mechanics (dubvB6)*

Oh never mind then, just change your oil and never go to a Chevy dealer for anything, ever!!!


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Genius mechanics (gehr)*

I looked through Google to find ANY oil made by BF Goodrich and there wasn't even one topic/post on it...Bet you any money the mechanic used his own piss instead.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: Genius mechanics (vliou)*

And I thought that VW stealer service sucked. chevy must be even badder. Just stay far away from dealers and find a good indy. VW service garage. BF Goodrich LOL, He may of ment Good wrench oil?
Probably the same as techs. pi$$??? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Genius mechanics (dubvB6)*

I sense a *"Real men of Genius"* Budweiser ad.
Lets see. (Sung) * "REAL MEN OF GENIUS, MR. GRIND UP TIRES AND PUT THEM IN MY CRANKCASE MAN"................................*


_Modified by stratclub at 11:12 PM 1-9-2010_


----------



## dubvB6 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Genius mechanics (tagsvags)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tagsvags* »_And I thought that VW stealer service sucked. chevy must be even badder. Just stay far away from dealers and find a good indy. VW service garage. BF Goodrich LOL, He may of ment Good wrench oil?
Probably the same as techs. pi$$??? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I'm guessing you're probably right on the wrench oil... but honestly the guy did say "goodrich" lmao. Probably just about the consistency of piss....


----------



## dubvB6 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Genius mechanics (stratclub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stratclub* »_I sense a *"Real men of Genius"* Budweiser ad.
Lets see. (Sung) * "REAL MEN OF GENIUS, MR. GRIND UP TIRES AND PUT THEM IN MY CRANKCASE MAN"................................*

_Modified by stratclub at 11:12 PM 1-9-2010_








always loved those commercials.... Thank you Mr. Rolling Cooler Cooler Roller !


----------



## uglybaby (Mar 19, 2006)

perhaps they used "BG" oil and you thought they said bf goodrich. BG is used by many dealers and shops.


----------



## dubvB6 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: (uglybaby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uglybaby* »_perhaps they used "BG" oil and you thought they said bf goodrich. BG is used by many dealers and shops.

Probably not BG oil.... Since its a GM dealership I'm willing to bet its the crappy chevy brand goodwrench


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (dubvB6)*

possibly this:


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Genius mechanics (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_...and never go to a Chevy dealer for anything, ever 

definitely this ^


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Genius mechanics (pturner67)*

dude bought a vw from a chevy dealer, used.
he went back for an oil change...what do you expect?
why all the hate on the mechanic and the dealer?
do you expect them to know about oil certs for a vw? why the heck should they owe him a oil change for free to correct this? even a vw dealer may not use vw cert oil and i promise they wont change it again for free.
im sure the mechanic said goodwrench oil and the original poster known nothing about cars and remembers bf goodrich.
geeze....


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Genius mechanics (speed51133!)*

I heard this was that new oil made from bio-degradable base stocks


----------



## GenteCoche (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (pturner67)*

In the GM Oil pic above.. what the heck is "Super Synthetic" ?!? It is either synthetic or it is not.. Is it like "we have preimium and super premium produtcts".. Seems like they are trying to imply that their "super synthetic" is better than anyone else's synthetic and that is just bull. Perhaps next someone else will start selling a "premium super synthetic" motor oil.
More marketing bull.. if it does not apply to API/SAE/ISO/JASO or any other appropriate designators/standards/requirements, then it is just a gimmick. Super synthetic my a$$


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (GenteCoche)*

dumbass....
kind of like BMW super synthetic:
http://www.ascycles.com/detail.aspx?ID=39064
or mobil 1 super syn;
http://neptune.spacebears.com/....html
or how about mobil super s which is SEMI synthetic:
http://www.nielsencdg.co.uk/ac....html

its always cool to bash a product because it american in these forums.....if it were a bmw or a vw product it would never be an issue......


----------



## GenteCoche (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

Your name calling is childish. You give kids a bad name. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Besides, what point are you trying to make? That "super" is a marketing gimmick used by many companies,? Thank you for pointing it out and making my point for me, yet again.
You ass..ume too much, too. I was addressing marketing, not brand or country of origin. It makes no difference, to me, if it said VW super synthetic, or BMW super synthetic..I'd take the same position. I do not think that any product is better, or worse, simply by where it is made, or what brand is on it. Do you really think GM made that oil, that you call it "american?" Who made it for them, or for the BMW, or in which country, I do not care. 
The word "super" in regards to synthetic oil is meaningless. You have to look at the specs, standards and approvals.


----------



## zgdonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (GenteCoche)*

You guys are awesome. Its like watching a sitting of parliment, or an argument in the kindergarten playground.
Thanks for giving me a laugh at work.


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (zgdonkey)*


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (zgdonkey)*

hey, i work for the federal government in DC...its been closed since friday! hahaha


----------

